# HPI turbo outlets.



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

After these for my R33GTR. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Any one?


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

MS33 said:


> Any one?


I can get you a set


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cheers for the reply, 🍻 I've just bought some.


----------

